# Some of my Colt handguns...



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I really need to get busy with the camera and get the rest on record, especially the Pythons and the Boa.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Duh. Here's what they are:

Official Police, .38 Special
Police Positive Special, .32 Colt
1908 Pocket Model, .380 ACP
1903 Hammerless Pocket Model, .32 ACP
1908 Hammerless Pocket Model, .25 ACP
Trooper MK III, .357 Magnum
Detective Special, .38 Special
Metropolitan MK III, .38 Special
Lawman MK III, .357 Magnum
Cobra, .38 Special
Cobra, .38 Special

And, here's my 6-inch Python, .357 Magnum


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

That's a very nice collection. I hope they all get some range time and don't stay locked up in the dark.:smt001


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very heavy drool factor.:drooling::drooling: I am green:mrgreen: with envy. That's a great bunch you have there for sure.:smt023


----------



## Zogex (Jan 29, 2008)

That "PYTHON" is a real beauty and must have been purchased as an investment.It's a good thing my grubby little hands never got ahold of it.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

All those Colts and not one _genuine_ 1911?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a 4-inch Python to begin with. I found the 6-inch at a gun show and told my friend about it, as he wanted one also. The guy who had it was a strange fellow and let it go for a very reasonable price. After my friend had it for a while, he sold it to me for the same price and used the money to buy a Feather in 9mm. Yea for me.

I shoot all my guns, just not as often as I'd like. I'm having my 4th hand surgery tomorrow, and after that I should regain full use of both hands; first time in over a year.

I have a Commander, just don't have a close-up yet. I'm a wheelgun guy at heart, or at least WAS until I bought a Hi-Power. This will have to do until then.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Good start!

Now you need to add some Single Action Armys, Bisleys, Walkers, and, of course, a Paterson!

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> I had a 4-inch Python to begin with. I found the 6-inch at a gun show and told my friend about it, as he wanted one also. The guy who had it was a strange fellow and let it go for a very reasonable price. After my friend had it for a while, he sold it to me for the same price and used the money to buy a Feather in 9mm. Yea for me.
> 
> I shoot all my guns, just not as often as I'd like. I'm having my 4th hand surgery tomorrow, and after that I should regain full use of both hands; first time in over a year.
> 
> I have a Commander, just don't have a close-up yet. I'm a wheelgun guy at heart, or at least WAS until I bought a Hi-Power. This will have to do until then.


Well get yourself all healed up there Mr Rfawcs and enjoy shooting that great collection.:smt023 You might let us know what you think about them as you go through shooting them again. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Good start!
> 
> Now you need to add some Single Action Armys, Bisleys, Walkers, and, of course, a Paterson!
> 
> Bob Wright


I plan on hitting ALL the aution houses hard, just as soon as I hit the lottery! I've seen some pristine Walkers up for bid recently. Too much money for ordinary mugs like me.


----------

